# Google: Unusual traffic detected



## Cornplanter (Aug 8, 2006)

I keep getting this message from Google when searching (Firefox; Windows Vista)

"Our systems have detected unusual traffic from your computer network. This page checks to see if it's really you sending the requests, and not a robot. Why did this happen?

This page appears when Google automatically detects requests coming from your computer network which appear to be in violation of the Terms of Service. The block will expire shortly after those requests stop. In the meantime, solving the above CAPTCHA will let you continue to use our services.

This traffic may have been sent by malicious software, a browser plug-in, or a script that sends automated requests. If you share your network connection, ask your administrator for help  a different computer using the same IP address may be responsible. Learn more"

I've run a Malware scan, AVG scan - nothing. I unplugged the wireless modem which my son uses when home, and only connect direct broadband with my one computer.

What to do?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Delete all cookies, temporary Internet files and browser history.


----------

